

How to validate my idea(s)? - alouanchi

One we have some ideas, before jumping to code the solution, what is next steps to validate or to check if they have potential success?. It will be helpful to have some advices from your experience.
======
isawczuk
This guy
([http://www.theweeklystartup.com/](http://www.theweeklystartup.com/)) have a
great strategy to validate startup idea. Every week he validates new startup
idea.

~~~
alouanchi
Thanks for the link.

------
nreece
To start with, talk to people who're the target audience for this idea or the
underlying problem behind it. Try to gauge if they face the same/similar
problem(s) that your idea is going to address.

Ideally, having some sort of early financial commitment (e.g. crowd-funding,
pre-orders etc.) from interested people, is a good indication that your idea
solves a problem real & big enough that people will pay for it, which is the
most essential thing for startup success.

~~~
alouanchi
Thanks for the advices.

------
swombat
There are countless books and blog posts written on the topic. The entire
"Lean Startup" book by Eric Ries is an answer to your question.

Have you read them?

If not, go read them.

If yes, [http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html#before](http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html#before)

~~~
alouanchi
I red some blogs but not yet the books. I will do. I understand and I agree I
should interact with users/business to see If my idea can solve their problem
but my concern is I don't have yet the product to show it to them. I wanted to
get some feedbacks from experiences that someone got. I thanks for the link. I
will try to follow it.

